

Anyone in the UK using the Long Week to start a startup? - chrisdew
http://www.barricane.com/2011/03/05/uk-internet-startup-week.html

======
JCB_K
I like the idea! Some of those days I've already got other stuff booked in,
but luckily I've already started working on The Next Big Thing ( _cough_ ).
Those days are perfect though to get a lot of stuff done.

------
declancostello
I'm practically unemployed and don't give 2 hoot about long weekends or royal
weddings - so I'm in :)

Great idea.

------
seanedevine
I'm in but I'm missing the "great idea" bit

------
vain
i am in! mailing you right away

